# P&CA forum locked?



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2019)

All the posts in the Politics forum are locked. At first i thought i mustn't be logged in, but I am... any ideas why it's locked? Is it just me?


----------



## Mugshot (24 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> All the posts in the Politics forum are locked. At first i thought i mustn't be logged in, but I am... any ideas why it's locked? Is it just me?


Been like that for donkeys Monty, it's all about the NACA now.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2019)

Mugshot said:


> Been like that for donkeys Monty, it's all about the NACA now.


am i having a blonde moment? 

edit... i was trying to find the women's equality thread, has it gone somewhere?


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

or a senior moment


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> or a senior moment


nah... i'm not fifty for ages yet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2019)

I think there's one thread still open - something like ''Is it 1984 again....'' Last post was in 2017 though.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> am i having a blonde moment?
> 
> edit... i was trying to find the women's equality thread, has it gone somewhere?


It's like The Bermuda Triangle round here.


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> am i having a blonde moment?
> 
> edit... i was trying to find the women's equality thread, has it gone somewhere?


I got a message (as the thread starter) that it had been moved to a different forum - I guess the mods private account. At another guess, the trolling needs cleaning up.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2019)

Spinney said:


> I got a message (as the thread starter) that it had been moved to a different forum - I guess the mods private account. At another guess, the trolling needs cleaning up.


Thanks. It's a shame when a thread gets clouded by someone wanting the spend their Saturday evening trying to ruin a good discussion... and succeeding


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Thanks. It's a shame when a thread gets clouded by someone wanting the spend their Saturday evening trying to ruin a good discussion... and succeeding


I've asked when it will be back. No reply as yet (but to be fair, they've got lives!).


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2019)

Spinney said:


> I've asked when it will be back. No reply as yet (but to be fair, they've got lives!).


Katherine's posted in NACA to say it will be back when it's been cleaned up.


----------



## Inertia (24 Feb 2019)

Yeah the thread to discuss inequality for women has been disrupted and spoiled so much by people, it had to be removed to be cleaned up. Feels like this says something.


----------



## winjim (24 Feb 2019)

Inertia said:


> Yeah the thread to discuss inequality for women has been disrupted and spoiled so much by people, it had to be removed to be cleaned up. Feels like this says something.


It had a certain tedious crushing inevitability, but even so, it was like the first reply or something.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2019)

*Mod note:*

The thread is still in the pipeline to be cleaned up and reinstated as per @Katherine's post in NACA.

As today seems to be a good one across the nation for cycling/walking/feeding ducks etc I hope that you can appreciate the delay thus far.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5548400, member: 9609"]I can't see how the thread was disrupted or spoilt, I certainly did not see any posts that were not relevant or trolling. Surely threads can be a little more than clap-a-longs? The article linked too seemed deeply flawed and overwhelmingly one sided.[/QUOTE]
You said you hadn't even read it, after you had taken the time to post in the thread.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2019)

*Mod note:*


----------

